# 722K locks up with MT2 OTA module



## cummings66 (May 9, 2007)

I have 2 722k receivers with MT2 OTA modules. They both do the same thing and if you remove the OTA module the problem goes away. Dish has replaced the receivers and the modules with no change.

The problem:

At a random time frame the receivers will stop responding to remote commands, or when you go to turn it on you get audio but the display still has the bouncing dish logo on the screen. You can change channels and the audio changes to the right channel, but the picture is only the Dish logo.

This occurs over the HDMI connection and also on the TV2 output on channel 60.

Has anybody got any idea at all of what is going on? Dish suggested dropping down to a 722 instead of the 722k but I want the OTA on my second TV which I'd lose with the 722.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a problem sometimes with my 922 where I get audio but no video... and sometimes the "fix" for it is to switch to a different HDMI input for a second or two, then switch back and I get video again.

Try that next time it happens to you and see if it works.

I never thought to tie the problem to the OTA module (722K and 922 use the same OTA module)... but it wouldn't surprise me since that module has some other quirky things.


----------



## d_cubed (Jul 18, 2011)

My 722k locks up about once a week, that's until yesterday, twice in 3 hours. Seems to occur when tuned to OTA thru MT2 module. Will not respond to remote or front panel switches. Unit will show last channel tuned, requires power off reset, glad I wired it thru old computer power strip along with my 2 DTVPAL DVR's which have their own DISHNETWORK quirks. MT2 module is still installed but I will not watch any OTA programing thru it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Having the OTA module tuned to a weak OTA channel has anecdotally caused this behavior in the past.

Make sure you leave the OTA module on a strong station.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

Must be a problem with some new software. Mine has never had a problem until this weekend trying to catch the Daytona race. 

Locked up twice with the same results. Tuner 1 via HDMI would have audio/video. I was able to play/pause, but no OSD would show up. Guide, info, etc did not show up either. Tuner 2 via composite would wake up, but only have audio. Video was still the standby screen, but didn't bounce anymore. 

Reset button fixed it. I'm at 7.50 722k with OTA module.

Kevin D.


----------



## GaryReno (Sep 8, 2007)

cummings66 said:


> I have 2 722k receivers with MT2 OTA modules. They both do the same thing and if you remove the OTA module the problem goes away. Dish has replaced the receivers and the modules with no change.


Same here. Problem has worsened the last several weeks. Having to reboot at least every day.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I have had a couple of lock ups when tuning to an OTA channel in recent weeks. I have not seen this on satellite channels.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

My 722 locks up multiple times a day. I am tired of it happening.


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

I just received my third 722K yesterday because of the same problem. Unit locks up with none of the buttons on the remote or receiver work. After a hard reset everything is fine. I do have the OTA tuner installed. Could this be the problem. Seams awful strange that 3 receivers have the same problem. A technician is coming out tomorrow to see what's going on.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

We know that it is frustrating when equipment does not work properly, and want this fixed as much as you do. This is a known issue, and we have been told that this will be fixed in the next software update for the 722k and 622. Thank you for your patience


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> We know that it is frustrating when equipment does not work properly, and want this fixed as much as you do. This is a known issue, and we have been told that this will be fixed in the next software update for the 722k and 622. Thank you for your patience


Dish is sending out a technician tomorrow to look into this. Should I cancel the appointment?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

DishTim said:


> Dish is sending out a technician tomorrow to look into this. Should I cancel the appointment?


It's a software issue with the receiver, so the tech won't be able to do anything. Yes, you should cancel the appointment. If you send me a PM with your phone number or account number, I can cancel it for you.

Note: We have not been able to confirm that this is an issue with the 922, but if you are having reboots/freezes when the OTA module is installed, please send me a PM with your phone number or account number so I can report it for you.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Matt - so I bring up the point I made on my other post today. Why, if this is a known issue, doesn't the tech support tell me that it is a problem and that they are working to fix it? I have been sent a new remote, a new receiver and had a service call set up that I cancelled. DISH certainly isn't doing themselves any favors by either hiding that fact or showing that the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.

Len


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Not sure if this problem is related to the OTA module or another 722k issue. I have a 722k with an OTA module. The problem is encountered while on a normal SAT station, not usually (if ever) on an OTA.

About 4 times a week, or more, after the system has been untouched for several hours, the picture will display normally, but if you try to bring up the guide, hit cancel, select DVR, the GUI does not display. If you CH UP/Down, or enter a channel number, the screen will change to the new channel. On the new channel, the guide and other features do not function either (no GUI display again).

Solution: Hit the Red Button "Fix Me" on the front of the unit. Repeat often.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You may be using OTA and not know it. Press PIP swap sometime and make sure TV2 isn't tuned to OTA. Just quickly passing by an OTA channel can kill the GUI. If you truly don't use OTA, it's probably safest to remove all OTA channels from your favorites until this is resolved.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't use it in PIP/SWAP mode, but I understand the verification process for TV1 and TV2.

The late night local news is on OTA, so, sometimes it remains as the last tunage. I am going to create some temporary timers to change to a non-OTA station overnight and during the daytime. This should remedy the OTA parking problem.


----------



## fredflint84 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm having the same issue. Matt, I tried to send a PM but since I just signed up, it won't let me because I have less than 5 posts. If you PM me, I'll reply with my acct info. Any chance they'll roll this update out to those with this problem first? I don't mind be a beta tester - sure beats having to reset the receiver every day.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

fredflint84 said:


> I'm having the same issue. Matt, I tried to send a PM but since I just signed up, it won't let me because I have less than 5 posts. If you PM me, I'll reply with my acct info. Any chance they'll roll this update out to those with this problem first? I don't mind be a beta tester - sure beats having to reset the receiver every day.


I sent you a PM. What receiver model do you have?


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Mr.Gadget said:


> I am going to create some temporary timers to change to a non-OTA station overnight and during the daytime. This should remedy the OTA parking problem.


No Joy! I was not on an OTA channel overnight. This AM, ESPN was on, and had the "Press Select for scores" or some such saying. Unable to remove the pop-up. No GUI visible. Red "fix Me" button solved it for now. This daily reset is really annoying.

On the flip side, the daily reset temporarily fixes the annoying [email protected] disconnect problem.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know what software change caused this problem, but it seems to be getting worse. Last night during the NCAA games (Tru Channel) I kept getting on TV2 "Blue GUI, partial signal loss, watch DVR, disconnect power yada yada yada". At the same time I was recording USA channel (TV1), and trying to view OTA on TV1 -- No Joy. The "OTA" had "Signal Loss" as well (Big Yellow GUI Screen), on SOME OTA channels, not all. OTA Signal Strength ranged between 80-95 (as always, on all my stations), but the 722k 'claimed' that the OTA signal had been lost -- by what? The internal software? How much signal does the MT2 need to lock on? 100!

This is getting to the point of being ridiculous. Dish, place some priority on it!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I apologize for the frustration this is causing you. We are working on a software fix for this issue. I don't have a ETA when the software update will be released. Thanks.



Mr.Gadget said:


> I don't know what software change caused this problem, but it seems to be getting worse. Last night during the NCAA games (Tru Channel) I kept getting on TV2 "Blue GUI, partial signal loss, watch DVR, disconnect power yada yada yada". At the same time I was recording USA channel (TV1), and trying to view OTA on TV1 -- No Joy. The "OTA" had "Signal Loss" as well (Big Yellow GUI Screen), on SOME OTA channels, not all. OTA Signal Strength ranged between 80-95 (as always, on all my stations), but the 722k 'claimed' that the OTA signal had been lost -- by what? The internal software? How much signal does the MT2 need to lock on? 100!
> 
> This is getting to the point of being ridiculous. Dish, place some priority on it!


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I apologize for the frustration this is causing you. We are working on a software fix for this issue. I don't have a ETA when the software update will be released. Thanks.


Still waiting for the multiple fixes needed for L750 on 722k (and others?)
- Broadband connection sleepy (disconnected)
- Frequent OTA Signal Loss (while at 80-100% signal strength)
- Frequent Satellite Signal loss (no storms, clear sky. Perhaps at Uplink?)
- DVR Unresponsive to remote, or front panel commands
- No GUI, No Info, No Guide, channels change OK
- Unable to access BlockBuster @ Home without frequent Broadband resets
- Frequent (daily) 'RED (fixme) Reset' pushes
- Dishonline unable to access DVR (offline)

Ray, DIRT;

Any ETA on these fixes? These issues are not unique to my system.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this up again. Same issues here. Has had me close to bailing on DISH more than once. As of two weeks ago, they are "still working on it" according to customer service. I'd say it's about time to fix this since it's been a good six months since some of these issues popped up.

Len


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I think the engineers are too busy with software updates for the Hopper/Joey platform the 722 is old news..Problem is my 722K worked flawlessly before L750 and now it has most of the above mentioned glitches...


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had the same problem with the remote on my 722k with the OTA module twice today...


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a 622 which developed a problem and I got it replaced with a 722K a few weeks ago. I am seeing the lockups too. This new "upgrade" receiver is not making me happy.

I also see the OTA breakups / lost signal a lot on one station. Here is a tidbit about that I didn't see posted. It depends on the broadcast. I happens on one local station when they are broadcasting their highest res format. When the signal is lost another TV on the same antenna is fine. I can switch to other OTA channels (even other channels -2, -3, from the same station) and they are OK. So it definitely depends on high res broadcast from the station. I haven't figured out how to determine exactly what OTA format is being broadcast when the Dish OTA receiver goes nuts, or I would post it, but I am certain that it only happens during some type of broadcast from KGO-01 (major shows but not lesser HD stuff).

I doubt the lockout problem is related to the lost signal, but the two problems and others with my upgrade are making me very unhappy. The 622 worked better except for the plus of OTA on the 2nd TV.


----------



## fredflint84 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Matt,

Sorry for the delay. Forgot which site I posted this to and have been dealing with it for months. It's a 722k with the MT2 ota module. Software is L750. Site won't let me respond to you PM with the R number cause I have less than 5 posts.


----------



## rkelzenberg (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions and advice. I also have the 722 and the OTA modules. I have not had any problems since I had it installed, but recently the DVR has had some serious issues.

My problems revolve around the DVR locking up when it is supposed to shutdown and update. I've had the problem for a week and today did a test by setting the update clock and watching the DVR put the "splash screen" up and then freeze.

Doing a hard reboot fixes the problem until the next update. I have a new DVR unit shipping out and we'll see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

There is a rumor on another board that the 722K is due for a software update "soon" that will fix this problem and some mysterious other additions or not...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have a definite time frame of when the next 722k software update will occur. I'll let you know when it is announced. Thanks.



Rduce said:


> There is a rumor on another board that the 722K is due for a software update "soon" that will fix this problem and some mysterious other additions or not...


----------



## GaryReno (Sep 8, 2007)

I was told by a Dish rep over the phone that the only way to fix the 722K Freeze problem was to order a new 722k and I did. She said the new 722K receivers have new software that they can not push down over the Sat. She said the L751 update will not fix the OTA lock up problem. I was told that to keep the recordings I now have on my receiver I should go and buy a external hard drive and transfer my recordings to it and transfer from the external hard drive to the new receiver when I install it. Along with the expense and hassle of switching timers and copying and transferring recordings and programing remotes I hope this will fix the problem.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

GaryReno said:


> I was told by a Dish rep over the phone that the only way to fix the 722K Freeze problem was to order a new 722k and I did. She said the new 722K receivers have new software that they can not push down over the Sat. She said the L751 update will not fix the OTA lock up problem. I was told that to keep the recordings I now have on my receiver I should go and buy a external hard drive and transfer my recordings to it and transfer from the external hard drive to the new receiver when I install it. Along with the expense and hassle of switching timers and copying and transferring recordings and programing remotes I hope this will fix the problem.


I am displeased by this, however, mine has been rock solid since the newest update last week. Also, wouldn't the System Wizard move all your settings for you or did I misunderstand what I read about that feature?


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rduce said:


> I am displeased by this, however, mine has been rock solid since the newest update last week. Also, wouldn't the System Wizard move all your settings for you or did I misunderstand what I read about that feature?


If the so-called update creates other problems listed on this forum like it doesn't recognize EHDs, we are dealing with more of a mess. I have had three new VIP722Ks, two tech visits, electrcian visit and finally Dish admits that the company-provided OTA has some sort of a conflct with L750. I have dealt with this freeze up problem since January. I am suck of it. I have documented, documented and documented and still no fix. Waht do these engineers spend time on? Hopper amd Joey, I suppose. I have been a custometr for 13.5 years an really getting tired of this.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

What was wrong with the previous software version? Seems we need to go back to it.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe for now, don't watch OTA, only record it to watch later.


----------



## rkelzenberg (May 31, 2012)

Just as a follow up. I recieved my replacement 722 and have not had any more freezing up during the scheduled update. I'm sorry if I'm repeating the same info from a previous post. I set the update time for about 1 minute out and watched the unit go though the update process and freeze. 

That helped out and the customer service reps ordered up a replacement.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

wallyb47 said:


> If the so-called update creates other problems listed on this forum like it doesn't recognize EHDs, we are dealing with more of a mess. I have had three new VIP722Ks, two tech visits, electrcian visit and finally Dish admits that the company-provided OTA has some sort of a conflct with L750. I have dealt with this freeze up problem since January. I am suck of it. I have documented, documented and documented and still no fix. Waht do these engineers spend time on? Hopper amd Joey, I suppose. I have been a custometr for 13.5 years an really getting tired of this.


I have the update and the I can use my EHD provided I plug it into the front USB, the rear USB does not see the drive.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

I had both the L7.51 and now the L7.52 update on my 722k with the MT2 module. The problems are growing. Now I am losing Sat channels and receiving the big blue (002) error screen claiming a Partial signal loss (which does not appear to be correct).

It is getting to the point that nothing is viewable (SAT or OTA). The ONLY reason I am not PO'ed to the highest level is due to the summer break for most season shows and not much TV viewing at the moment. However, that is not an excuse for Echostar to sit by and do nothing.


Maybe the only thing that MAY have been fixed is the Blockbuster @ Home broadband connection (it worked both times I tried).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

On another of the threads you stated that you were within sight of the transmitter towers and that you were using an amplifier.

This could very well overload your tuner and cause all of the symptoms you have described.

To eliminate this possiblilty, remove the pre-amp and the power injector from the signal stream and see how the system behaves.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Jim5506,

Nice thought. I tried that awhile back, so I tried it again. I removed the power (injector intact), No signal on a direct attached HDTV. Removed the Injector, same results. Replace the Injector and power to the direct attached HDTV, signal (stable) strength 79-92 on various (UHF and VHF) stations.

It appears that this particular antenna will not provide any gain without the injector attached.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

